# 11 " Or So " Chinese Nationals ( Huawei ) Charged With Crimes Against America Today.....



## thirteenknots (Oct 24, 2022)

Oh Boy ...Don't listen to those who told the TRUTH years ago about Huawei.

Pretty soon the TRUTH will come out about how the 2020 Election was literally
stolen via China & ( COVID 19 ) from the American Citizens by the
DEMOCRATS AND REPUBLICANS who feared Donald J Trump exposing
the TRUTH about American Politics.

Meanwhile....Look at who financially benefited from Huawei DIRTY MONEY...
None other than those Filthy Podesta Brothers, in this case TONY PODESTA !

Huawei paid Democratic powerbroker Podesta $1 million to lobby -sources | Reuters


----------

